# New trash can fogger



## hfed (Oct 13, 2015)

Hey guys; after a ton of planning, research, design revisions, and a few test flights, I can declare my chiller done!

I'm using a Hurricane 1301 for the fogger and Bog Fog as the fluid.

- 32 gallon can
- 4" long turn pvc 90
- 4" pipe
- 4"-3" reducer
- 3" double sanitary tee
- 3" 90
- Expanded metal
- 4" female hub

In a short 10 second clip, this thing PUMPED out fog and nearly filled my garage. It has 60lbs of ice in the pic\video, but I'm going to go for 80 when I run it on Halloween. I'd say it was a huge success.

Here you can see the 90 long turn coming in from the side, connected to a 4" hub on the outside. The L-brackets are riveted to the sides of the can and the expanded metal rests of the lip of the pvc (to provide support for the ice).









This shows the 4" pvc extending upwards to the 3" reducer and the double sanitary tee









With the 90 turns









Finished product









60lbs of ice brought it to this level. The bottom of the tee is about 1.5" from the lid when it's attached. I'm going to add more ice to bring it up level with that tee (over the elbows).









Here's a 10sec clip of it in action in my garage. As you can see, covers pretty awesome in no time at all. Look how thick the fog is pumping out of the outlets. I might add a flat "nozzle" of some sort to keep it down, but I'm not sure if it's needed.


----------



## hfed (Oct 13, 2015)

are the pictures not working?

EDIT: Looks like pictures weren't working in the original. I moved to photobucket and they look OK now.


----------



## halloweenlurker (Oct 18, 2014)

Looks great!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Yep, they weren't working with the Dropbox link, but they're fine now

That's a wonderfully thick fog you get from your set up.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow!
Great looking fog 
Nice work!


----------



## shmork (Jul 30, 2015)

nice!


----------



## jasonsbeer (Nov 12, 2014)

More power. I like it!


----------



## Zoolando (Feb 25, 2016)

replace the pvc with aluminum, and you will reach lower temperatures.


----------



## BobbyA (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi, 
What do the two 90 degree elbows at the top do for you, and have you tried it without them ?


----------



## hfed (Oct 13, 2015)

Not really sure; I was hoping it'd move the fog through the can better, essentially carry more flow. No, I have not tried without it as the ice would fall down the tee.

I may play with it this year; see if I can improve it but it honestly worked awesome last halloween. The only issue was the ice melted fast at the ends of those elbows.


----------

